# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  A day in the life of a pro......

## kelkel

Thought this was interesting:



_So heres basically what I do in a normal training day in the offseason...enjoy lol

7:00AM - Wake up, drink 2 scoops of BCAA's, pin 5iu GH, take 50mcg t3 

7:30AM - pin 10iu humalog IM, eat 60g whey isolate, 2 cups oats, 1 cup strawberries 

9:30AM - pin 100mg injectable dbol , 100mg TNE, 15iu humulin-R subq, eat 1 cup oats, 2 cups egg whites 

10:30 AM - 40g whey isolate, 75g carb powder

11:00AM - train while drinking gatorade mixed with 20g whey isolate, 50g carb powder, 2 scoops BCAA's, 10g creatine

12:00PM - done training, immediately inject 10iu GH IM or IV (i hate doing it IV so sometimes i just ***** out and do it IM lol)

12:30PM - 10iu humalog IM with my post workout shake of 80g whey isolate, 100g carb powder

2:30PM - 8oz chicken breast, 2 cups grits or white rice

5:00PM - up to 16oz of chicken/turkey breast with a sweet potato (basically by this point in the day my stomach is crazy distended and i want to puke my guts out from the amount of food so i will put out about a pound of chicken or turkey and try to eat as much of it as possible without vomiting. then i eat the sweet potato when i hit a wall with the protein). 

8:00pm - about 10-12oz of steak, usually flank or top sirloin. i dont really weigh it just basically again i buy a pound and eat however much i can stomach. 

9:00PM - do my gear injections, depends what im running but if its a standard offseason i usually run a few grams of test deca and eq. I actually prefer to do all my long ester shots on mondays and thursdays which can be annoying because it can be 6-9cc's in a day depending on the gear im running and the mg/ml but heres a general idea...
3cc test cyp 300 in right glute
3cc deca 300 in left glute
3cc eq 300 right quad
3cc test e 300 left quad 

then on Thursday for example i might do 5cc's in each VG again just depends what im running but i usually do my long esters like this

10:30PM - 60g whey isolate blended with a few scoops of ice cream and 2 tablespoons peanut butter 

11:30PM right before going to sleep 5iu GH subq

when i wake up in the middle of the night to go piss ill pin another 5iu GH subq 

thats pretty much an average offseason day for me. i try to eat pretty clean and get almost all my calories from good foods. this keeps me pretty lean so i only really need about 10 weeks to get really shredded for a contest. i have a cheat meal once a week usually for dinner on sunday but even then its nothing too crazy. if i go to crazy on the cheat meals and have like a whole pizza the sodium will make me hold too much water and make my blood pressure go through the roof. the last time i ate a whole pizza as a cheat meal i almost had to go to the hospital the next day because of my blood pressure. i thought my head was going to explode. i only eat steak once or twice per week for dinner i dont eat tons of red meat because my cholestrol levels are already pretty I need to read the rules post.I need to read the rules post.I need to read the rules post.I need to read the rules post.ed from the gear. people need to know that getting huge is just about being consistent. take a lot of gear eat a lot of clean food train hard and dont stop for years and youll end up huge everything else is genetics which is out of your control anyway.
_

----------


## marcus300

who wrote it Kel?

----------


## austinite

I've seen this before. Great read. I don't think the pro revealed his identity. Most of the sources show a secure email. It was in an email I believe.

Thanks for posting, kel.

----------


## JinNtonic

Crazy...

----------


## Back In Black

5 of his meals contain whey isolate, interesting.

----------


## belva

hope he enjoyed the needles.

----------


## belva

In all honesty I would title this: "wake up in a nightmare" but I understand people have different point of view.

----------


## kelkel

> who wrote it Kel?


What Austin said. The identity was not revealed. Just thought it would be eye opening for some of the guys here. I particularly liked his comment about stomach distension.

----------


## tdoe11

Awesome! Thank you kel

----------


## ironbeck

I'm totally guessing but that sounds like a off season week that cost about 500.00

----------


## belva

> I'm totally guessing but that sounds like a off season week that cost about 500.00


With an injecting schedule like that I think he doesn't enjoy travelling that much...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Wow eye opening..more like jaw dropping......

----------


## knuckles69

Wow!!!

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Can you imagine what all that gear and GH costs per year? Wow...but you know, if circumstances allowed me to have access to such a life, I'd do it too!

----------


## Far from massive

> I'm totally guessing but that sounds like a off season week that cost about 500.00


If only it were that cheap, unless my math is off the growth alone would be about 200 a day for good sourced stuff about 375 if you figure legal at 15 per IU. Then by the time you throw in the doctor/high end aging clinic fees you are probably at about 500 a day.

----------


## crazy mike

I was laughing at the 3cc + 3cc +3cc and on and on Haaaa! ....cm

----------


## Trevtrev

Thanks Kel.

Think I am going to try his 10:30pm meal sometime, just not at 10:30. I'm in bed by 9:30pm.

----------


## Iron Mind

That's allot of injecting each day, dang and allot of food/protein to eat each day.

----------


## Java Man

I'm not drinking enough protein. Not nearly enough. Its easy to down 2 scoops after a meal, even when full. I'm gonna step up my whey intake to 5 or 6 scoops per day for a bit and see what happens.

----------


## Java Man

Thanks kel. Interesting indeed. What's with this part lol. The guy have some sort of episode?  :Smilie: 

eek for dinner i dont eat tons of red meat because my cholestrol levels are already pretty *I need to read the rules post.I need to read the rules post.I need to read the rules post.I need to read the rules post.ed from* the gear. people need to know that getting huge is just about being consistent. take a

----------


## kelkel

Probably something to do with where it was originally posted.

----------


## --->>405<<---

damn that sounds like fun!

----------


## Metalject

> If only it were that cheap, unless my math is off the growth alone would be about 200 a day for good sourced stuff about 375 if you figure legal at 15 per IU. Then by the time you throw in the doctor/high end aging clinic fees you are probably at about 500 a day.


And now you know why most bodybuilders are broke. And if they're one of the top guys, now you know why they're broke after they stop competing. At least most of them. 

I've read on boards in the past where people will say the pros get everything for free, but this isn't true. I guess this rumor was started because the magazines and supplement companies do a pretty good job making these guys look like rock stars, but nothing could be further from the truth. Some guys do get all the steroids they want for free or for very little cost, but the steroid bill isn't the expensive part. As you noted, the HGH and food, that's what gets expensive and no one is getting that for free. Maybe a good deal on HGH and while I can't prove it, the very, very top guys (top 3 at best) might get a little HGH handed to them, but even that's a stretch. Couple this with the lifestyle most of these guys feel they have to portray, again, like they're rock stars and it's no wonder they're broke.

----------


## Metalject

As for the OP, the diet, I've seen some guys that actually eat more than this, so that diet isn't hard to believe. But, at the same time I've seen some top guys who couldn't eat that much if they're life depended on it. Diet can vary a lot, but IMO gear doesn't vary that much. One of the pros I used to work with used to tell me 2000mg of test/wk was a common maintenance dose. I don't doubt that. He also used to say HGH less than 18iu per day didn't exist and top guys always run 20+ or they weren't top guys. Also used to talk about two well known very high level top guys who he said he knew for fact took 30+ IU per day during prep. Now that is hard to believe but I can't see why he'd have a reason to make that up, and when you consider the freakish nature of these guys, who knows, it might be true. 

I do know one pro, long time friend who takes less than what this OP mentions and he does fairly well in the 202 class. He still takes a good but he also comes off everything for about 2.5-3 months every year and he shrinks big time. Don't get me wrong, he stay far more muscular than most guys but I can guarantee you that you won't see him in the public eye during this phase. Another guy, he's done decent but never had a big break through, kind of stagnant, he refuses to take more gear than he already does. I'm not sure if it's due to the money issue or health concerns, he's never shared but it just goes to show you more and more that more and more gear means a win. I'm not saying that's a good or bad thing, that's just reality.

----------


## DCI

> I'm not drinking enough protein. Not nearly enough. Its easy to down 2 scoops after a meal, even when full. I'm gonna step up my whey intake to 5 or 6 scoops per day for a bit and see what happens.


I wouldn't from my own personal experience I've cut back to two shakes a day both with two scoops and bcaas as before I was having up to 4 shakes a day replaced it with food and seeing way better gains

----------


## Java Man

> I wouldn't from my own personal experience I've cut back to two shakes a day both with two scoops and bcaas as before I was having up to 4 shakes a day replaced it with food and seeing way better gains


Thanks for the insight. I'm alreaduy eating a sh!t ton. Close to 5k per day. I meant in addition to food, not as a replacement. I can't possibly eat more than I already am but I can drink a few more shakes. If I don't see or feel a difference or it taxes my kidneys I'll drop it back. I'm a stubborn fvk  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

Jesus good man jv on the food intake yeh you could always get some more into you but I'd be going for a decent plain protein imo

----------


## kelkel

Sad reality though, isn't it Metal!

----------


## Cuz

wow, looks like the drugs win over the diet to me. Seems like Gear is more of a priority than diet/training. Im doin all this shit wrong. I guess Bostin was right.

----------


## Metalject

> Sad reality though, isn't it Metal!


It is, especially the extent some of these guys are willing to go or rather the extent they feel they need to go.

----------


## spiralkut

what are the chances the pros get their gear paid for? LIKE BPI would supply Cutler the coin for his gear

----------


## t-dogg

> Sad reality though, isn't it Metal!


Crazy is more like it. How to afford something like this is nuts. Doing this day in/out to yourself is even crazier....

----------


## Metalject

> what are the chances the pros get their gear paid for? LIKE BPI would supply Cutler the coin for his gear


Not a chance. The sponsors are going to get close to gear in any way. What the sponsored guy does with his money is up to him. However, most of the pros can get decent deals on gear. For starters, most all of them have a prescription for several items. That makes things far more comfortable. Obviously they're going to need a lot more than what they can get prescribed and not all things are possible with a prescription but they still get one. Heck, I've had a testosterone , nandrolone , oxandrolone and oxymethelone RX before and I'm no one. Granted, it's not as easy today to get those as it was just a few years ago but you can still get them with the right medical work. 

A lot of pros can also get fairly good deals on gear. A lot of suppliers/dealers like the idea of having some pro buy their gear and will cut them a good deal. However, some pros won't be caught dead buying it on their own so they have someone else do it for them, which they're right to do. 

HGH, like everyone else they look for the best deal they can get. No one is getting free or cheap HGH.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Sounds like I need more hgh

----------


## bass

and here are the results!

----------


## kelkel

Wasn't that in "Bigger Faster Stronger?" If you're gonna be the bull, be the baddest bull dammit!

----------


## bass

^^^ haha... yes my good man, that's the bull.

----------


## matcos

Off season 25 UI Gh per Day........

----------


## Cuz

> and here are the results!


LMAO, yes sir that pretty much sums it up. Those bulls are just natty ya know, no tren was used that day haha

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Another surprising factor is the little amount of sleep he is getting. Looks like less than 7 hours a day. This inspired me to add another shake or two to my diet.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Crazy life style is what it is...

----------


## AC1990

that IS SO KNARLY!!! LMFAO! how intense idk if I could do all of that by 2 Pm I would be burned out. omg hahaha good post

----------


## CaptainSuperAwesome

One of my dreams to be a pro...This however makes it look rather crazy

----------


## Metalject

> One of my dreams to be a pro...This however makes it look rather crazy


A pro bodybuilder - Everything you see in the magazines, the lifestyle's portrayed, it's all a lie. 

Can you live a good life as a pro bodybuilder, be a decent person, not become a raped slave by the industry? Yes, but it's very hard for most. But with a name like CaptainSuperAwesome I would think you could do anything, lol! I wish I had made that my screen name.

----------


## Ctits23

> Thought this was interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> _So heres basically what I do in a normal training day in the offseason...enjoy lol
> 
> 7:00AM - Wake up, drink 2 scoops of BCAA's, pin 5iu GH, take 50mcg t3 
> 
> 7:30AM - pin 10iu humalog IM, eat 60g whey isolate, 2 cups oats, 1 cup strawberries 
> ...


this seems pretty spot on. except normally not as many shakes more chicken. also no igf1 use. a little low on gh dosage and insulin . but everything else looks right.

do you know who wrote this?

----------


## Ctits23

probably an older era guy. probably 90's to early 00's guy. maybe like tom prince

----------


## Java Man

Update on my comment about adding more protein to my diet via shakes. I did that for 2 months. Cost too much and I didn't notice any change. DCI was right, although I was not replacing food with shakes intentionally my appetite for solid food seemed to get eclipsed by the powdered meals so in the end the outcome was the same.

I ran OUT of whey so I've been drinking just a half gallon of milk instead for the past 4 weeks but I've got a shit ton of other variables going on right now too so can't say how much a factor added 90g of whey protein is per day vs just milk.

Either way, I ordered more whey and going back to two 16oz whey shakes per day made with milk, not water. Roughly 120g daily. I get good results from that. Leave 5 or 6 shakes per day to the pros is my conclusion.

----------


## Ctits23

this guy also has bp problems so chicken bad for his blood pressure. could be the reason for soo many shakes. a normal person could not take shakes like this. it only works because of the hormones he takes.

----------


## Ctits23

BodyBuilding Lies (One of Them) - YouTube

----------


## Ctits23

> Update on my comment about adding more protein to my diet via shakes. I did that for 2 months. Cost too much and I didn't notice any change. DCI was right, although I was not replacing food with shakes intentionally my appetite for solid food seemed to get eclipsed by the powdered meals so in the end the outcome was the same.
> 
> I ran OUT of whey so I've been drinking just a half gallon of milk instead for the past 4 weeks but I've got a shit ton of other variables going on right now too so can't say how much a factor added 90g of whey protein is per day vs just milk.
> 
> Either way, I ordered more whey and going back to two 16oz whey shakes per day made with milk, not water. Roughly 120g daily. I get good results from that. Leave 5 or 6 shakes per day to the pros is my conclusion.


shakes are pure waste garbage. unless your taking 20 iu's of gh, insulin , and grams of gear then of course without a doubt shakes arent going to work for you. its misleading just go back to regular meals. if your taking as many hormones as this guy then go ahead

as you can hear from CT (Craig Titus) straight from the horses mouth. supplements dont work without gear.

----------


## skindiesel

Training and diet huh? Looks like if this is real gear and protein and carb drinks with a lil training is way to do it

----------


## Far from massive

You know after rereading this post it does not seem that bad other than the slin, I don't know if I am totally buying that part? The rest of it... other than the cost, seems within reason. 
Drugs (sadly) I have done near that level, food does not seem that out of control. I can't speak on the growth, since I have never run near that much due to cost. However all the slin am with no simple sugars would definitely push me over the edge.

Waking and taking 10IU's of Humalog then the T3 and then another 15 of humalin (albeit intramuscular) all without some simple sugars till an hour afterward would definitely not work for me. 

That said I am not 30 yrs old and 6'3" and 305 with 8% bf off season so maybe that plays into it  :Hmmmm: . All I know is I would really love for one of these posts on Pro's routines to actually be verifiable.

----------


## Java Man

> shakes are pure waste garbage. unless your taking 20 iu's of gh, insulin , and grams of gear then of course without a doubt shakes arent going to work for you. its misleading just go back to regular meals. if your taking as many hormones as this guy then go ahead
> 
> as you can hear from CT (Craig Titus) straight from the horses mouth. supplements dont work without gear.


I don't care what that homicidal piece of shit says.

----------


## Cuz

> I don't care what that homicidal piece of shit says.


yeah really what a nutjob.

----------


## Metalject

> shakes are pure waste garbage. unless your taking 20 iu's of gh, insulin , and grams of gear then of course without a doubt shakes arent going to work for you. its misleading just go back to regular meals. if your taking as many hormones as this guy then go ahead
> 
> as you can hear from CT (Craig Titus) straight from the horses mouth. supplements dont work without gear.


Shakes are just protein, there's nothing special about them but they're still food. There are guys out there who absolutely have to have a lot of shakes or there's no way on earth they'd ever get their calories in. Most guys? Of course not.

----------


## Java Man

> yeah really what a nutjob.


Jesus chad. Is that arm real?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## OnTheSauce

One of my friends/workout partner is going for his pro card next weekend. Maybe I'll get him to write up something lol

----------


## Ctits23

> One of my friends/workout partner is going for his pro card next weekend. Maybe I'll get him to write up something lol


so your friends buddy is competing in the Eastern USA championships? or which contest to earn pro card?

----------


## Cuz

> Jesus chad. Is that arm real?


where? what arm

----------


## Horsemnn

Kelkel: Holy Cow!!!!!!!!! I never in my life dreamed that. Never, never, never. Kel, you told me to cut back and I will. I am. But I never dreamed what you said in your post. I might admire you and what you look like, but I am not going to even begin doing that to myself. Not even close. I sure like your avatar though. If I didn't have a wife who looked a lot like that I would be asking you who she is.

----------


## Horsemnn

And here I am concerned about getting from 165 down to 155.

----------


## NaturalUN

You've got to really admire these guys, that's such a tight schedule to go by for years and decades like they do. Upmost respect, that's a lot of injecting man, I couldn't imagine doing all that gear!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Supplements do work, but they are "supplements", their function is to supplement already solid exercise program, diet and sleeping pattern...until you have most of the puzzle pieces in the right place you will get minimum results at best....

----------


## Friesian

> Another surprising factor is the little amount of sleep he is getting. Looks like less than 7 hours a day. This inspired me to add another shake or two to my diet.


He's not the only one. If you've seen the Jay Cutler Living Large video series then at one point he mentions the fact he only sleeps for 5 hours a night. Bit less than than the 8 hours minimum most people recommend...

----------


## kelkel

Their CNS is pretty much stimulated all the time....

----------


## CrookedBones

> I've seen this before. Great read. I don't think the pro revealed his identity. Most of the sources show a secure email. It was in an email I believe.
> 
> Thanks for posting, kel.


I get so distracted by your avatar when you post, austinite... so amazing.

----------


## newfiebullet

unfortunately he got it mixed up, eating 2 hours after Humalog , and eating 1 hour after humalin, it should be the other way around to match its peak time.

----------


## Tanner Chambers

Wow, thats one expensive day. I suppose with your pro card, money isn't an issue though. Good read!

----------


## Metalject

> Wow, thats one expensive day. I suppose with your pro card, money isn't an issue though. Good read!


Having a pro card pays you a grand total of $0.00 per year. Of all the pro bodybuilders, only a few make what anyone would call a good living. Most of your top 20-30 make $100,000-$150,000 per year at best. But their cost of living, gear, food, the way they have to present themselves, etc. eats it all up. That's why most bodybuilders are broke when they retire. Sure, you have a few guys out there, the biggest names that make a chunk, but we're only talking about a handful of guys. I assure you, there is absolutely nothing glamorous about being a pro bodybuilder. Most pro bodybuilders, those that earn an IFBB card, never make a dime.

----------


## kelkel

> Having a pro card pays you a grand total of $0.00 per year. Of all the pro bodybuilders, only a few make what anyone would call a good living. Most of your top 20-30 make $100,000-$150,000 per year at best. But their cost of living, gear, food, the way they have to present themselves, etc. eats it all up. That's why most bodybuilders are broke when they retire. Sure, you have a few guys out there, the biggest names that make a chunk, but we're only talking about a handful of guys. I assure you, there is absolutely nothing glamorous about being a pro bodybuilder. *Most pro bodybuilders, those that earn an IFBB card, never make a dime.*


Sad considering the amount of effort that goes into it....

----------

